
Fundmystartups – A database of 11K+ investors to raise your seed round - ozzy201
https://fundmystartups.com
======
karmakaze
Interesting idea. I hope it works out connecting both sides.

Two random initial thoughts:

1\. combining 'my' and 'startups' (plural) in the name seemed a bit off, like
my current startup was going to fail or something. Of course it's hard to come
up with good available names.

2\. I generally never like seeing implementation exposed and seeing the .php
extensions seems dated or less professional.

